# Title transfer problems on a 90 240SX fastback!



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

This guy really got me goin... I was on a site saw a 240sx for $500. I wanted a 240 fastback right after me and a friend just swapped a sr20det into his 91 fastback. I email the guy he said its in good condition except for a blown headgasket and that on a rainy day he left the windows open and it mildewed the carpet so he threw it out, still has the seats and interior stuff though. Anyways I tell him I am interest I have the money, then bam. He tell me it has a salvage title and that the person he bought the car from never registered the car in his name and sold it to him for 500. So its in some other guys name and he said he might not be able to sell me the car! He said we can still make this transaction but I would have to get a "bill of sale" fromthe orignal owner and some other mumbo jumbo. Heres the email:

Hello Alex, I still have the 240sx. It is a fast back and has a manual
transmision. It's red and the body is in fair condition considering the age of
the car. I will be honest with you about the interior though. I left the window
cracked open one day and rain got inside the car. The seats and carpet grew some mildew on them so I took the seats and the carpet out. I still have the seats but I threw away the carpet. I've seen carpet kits for this car priced at $135 or so. When I bought the car the guy told me the only thing wrong with the car was a blown head gasket, other than that everything works fine. The engine has 137,147 miles on it. The guy I bought the car from took the batery out of the car, as well as the oil cap and other small caps. I basically gutted the inside of the car so mildew would not get on places it did not reach but I do have everything in my garage. Take a look at the attached picture to get an idea of the inside of the car (no carpet inside though). If you're still interested in the car and want more pics let me know and I'll send you some more.

OH WOW WHAT A GREAT DEAL! Now THIS:

I don't think I will be able to sell the car but if you still want to go ahead with this transaction, we can do it. As long as I get the money I paid for this car, I'll be fine. I paid $500 cash. The car has a salvage title and I think you will have to contact the original owner to get a bill of sale. His name and address is on the title. So if you're OK with that we can go ahead and do this. Just call me and I'll give you my address and time to pick up the car. Thanks.

damn I'm pissed. 240 sittin around that could be put to good use. And I already bought a RB25DET front clip for this car but I don't know what to do now. Has anyone ever seen this problem? Cuz i want the car but theres no use of wasting 500 and shipping for a car that can't even be put in my name. This is rediculous. I want it so bad but I'll be stuck with a car thats not mine and losin out on money. and i think there might be a risk of gettin in trouble of havin a car thats not mine. Oh well. Can anyone give me some advice? I have alot of knowledge when it comes to fixin em but when I start to see the secretary of state, I have freggin clue. Hope someone can help me!!! I need a loop hole!

-Alex (248) 895-9926 call whenever

Also Lookin for a 89-93 s13 for CHEAP at most... 600.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

find another car with just engine problems. ur gonna swap any way ande people sell cars with no engines for reallycheap. ebay


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah youre right. But heres the situation. I drive my CRX to and from school 2 hr drive and take it everywhere. I have it sold but when the guy comes and gets it I'm out of a car. I am trying to find one thats half ass running so I can fix whatever, and also a car thats cheap so I can drive it around because I dont have the money yet until the guy comes and gets my car. So I'm sorta stuck. I guess I can take a loan out. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey dude 240s are dime a dozen. i wrcked my red 89 manual fastback, and got another red 90 manual fastback like 20 minutes from my house. they really are everywhere.check the newspapers, ebay, autotrader, maybe even dealerships(i would never buy from a dealer personally)

dont try to get some POS with a salvage title thats that far away (you said something about shipping so i assumed...)and going for 500...you could prolly get something for less if you look hard

no worries, youll buy one :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> hey dude 240s are dime a dozen


they're kinda rare in my neighborhood.. =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> hey dude 240s are dime a dozen. i wrcked my red 89 manual fastback, and got another red 90 manual fastback like 20 minutes from my house. they really are everywhere.check the newspapers, ebay, autotrader, maybe even dealerships(i would never buy from a dealer personally)
> 
> dont try to get some POS with a salvage title thats that far away (you said something about shipping so i assumed...)and going for 500...you could prolly get something for less if you look hard
> 
> no worries, youll buy one :cheers:


you dont really know what you're talking about, do you? 240s are not everywhere unless you look real hard and it's even harder to find one for sale. just because you found one doesnt mean that everyone will. it took me 3months to find my S13, and that was after 4 months of trying to find an S14. the local newspaper and autotrader are really the only places worth looking as well. most cars on ebay will be complete trash, that's why they are on ebay. you can hide things on there. and a dealer wont have a car that old and if they do, it'll be outback waiting to be picked up by the junkyard. a good S13 even without an engine will run more than 500dollars too. i paid 900 for mine and it had a blown engine. that was also a steal and the guy didnt care about it because he had it forever taking up space. i say look careful, buy careful, and good luck.


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

I find both of you to be true. There are alot of 240 but they are scattered. I live in Michigan and there aren't too many 240s around... Alot are from down south and Cali which isn't worth my time of buying because of shipping. I don't want a POS with a salvage title just wanted it cuz I was and still an desperate for a 240. Theres alot on ebay bu don't trust ebay that much because you ar right people hide shit on it. There can be a ton of things wrong but then again I am a mechanic and anything wrong with it I could fix. I'll work it out thank for the advice guys! If anyone knows where I can get a fastback call me! 

248-895-9926

-Alex


----------

